
Gitlab Postgres Issues - cedricziel
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/1006558437063479297
======
alxndr13
Nice to see how they are solving the issues:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WmOMKq63Rap2wfQ-
yy7sHyoc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WmOMKq63Rap2wfQ-
yy7sHyocFvmbJgIt1UIj2xEXEco/preview)

------
Finnucane
"Yorick hupping unicorn"

I picked a bad day to stop hupping unicorns.

